# Amazon Kindle...Uk site doesn't deliver to Ireland!



## Perplexed (10 Dec 2011)

I've been trying to buy an Amazon Kindle online. Have no problem buying accessories but the site says I have to go to the US website to order the Kindle itself as they don't deliver outside the UK.

Has anyone come accross this ?  I've only ever ordered books before and just want to check that all is ok as this is a much more expensive item.


----------



## Time (10 Dec 2011)

Easier just to buy one in Tesco to be honest than going thru the US site and paying customs duty.


----------



## Perplexed (10 Dec 2011)

Thanks.
Didn't think about customs. Does the duty have to be paid here when it arrives or is it included in the US price?


----------



## Eithneangela (10 Dec 2011)

Apparently Amazon and the Irish distributers have not yet come to some sort of agreement about ebooks and distribution. So, you can buy in Tesco, Currys, PC World etc. here -  just pay the usual premium on currency conversion.


----------



## Perplexed (10 Dec 2011)

Ok. Thanks a million.  I had presumed it was cheaper to buy through Amazon but if customs has to be added on it's probably just as easy to go to Tesco or PC World.


----------



## gipimann (10 Dec 2011)

You can't buy kindle books from the amazon uk site either, unless you've got a UK address registered with them.   

The Amazon US site final price will include the customs/duty to be paid as well as the delivery charge.

(edit - sorry, hadn't seen that eithneangela had already mentioned about the ebooks).


----------



## Beebie (10 Dec 2011)

Hiya

I bought my Kindle of Amazon.uk last year.  Yes they didnt deliver to Ireland only uk.  I got around this by using the services of deliverme.ie, company in Newry, you use their address as delivery, pay them fee as per weight of goods and when they get, the deliver to you on next business day.  For Kindle and cover it was 22 euro charge, delivered directly to my place of work.  I have used them a number of times for items not delivered to republic and found them great.  They have a tracking system online also where you can track your delivery.  I just thought it was a lot quicker than ordering via Amazon.US.


----------



## Perplexed (10 Dec 2011)

Thanks Beebie.  When I do the conversion from Stg to Euro the price difference between UK site and PC World isn't that different and that's without the postage!
Maybe a lot less hassle all round if I shop at home!  
I had thought that they were exclusive to Amazon till Time told me you could buy them in Tesco.
Thanks again to you all.


----------



## mcaul (11 Dec 2011)

Perplexed said:


> Thanks Beebie. When I do the conversion from Stg to Euro the price difference between UK site and PC World isn't that different and that's without the postage!
> Maybe a lot less hassle all round if I shop at home!
> I had thought that they were exclusive to Amazon till Time told me you could buy them in Tesco.
> Thanks again to you all.


 
Why should it be any different? - the UK has had rampant retail price infaltion over the past few years and there's really nothing of noet that's cheaper there anymore. in fact many electrical items are more expensive (Curry's letterkenny is their busiest store in Ulster)


----------

